# What can you do with a bricked Series 2???



## cobrala (Nov 23, 2007)

Folks, searching for the word "brick" netted so many useless posts/threads it'd have been useless to be a reasonable forumite.

So yes, I can imagine this question has been asked before.

But in terms of modding/hacking/baking... what can I do to a bricked Series 2, whose last software update was 9.1-01-2-140?... with a Closed account status?

...anything? I'm just trying to figure out how to make use of this hunk of junk and don't know if eBay'ing it or Craigslist'ing for a few bucks is the best idea or what.?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVos don't typically get bricked, as in disabled for non account related reasons. At TiVo that doesn't work simply because it is not subscribed is called a "Boat Anchor".

If you have an otherwise fully working but unsubscribed TiVo, you can use it to buffer Live TV, or view existing recordings. You can always repeat Guide setup without subscription.

To get any function above that it needs subscribed, and any talk of enabling subscription features to get around subscribing is considered theft of services here, and forbidden discussion on this board. That is simply the way it is, end of discussion. There are plenty of threads discussing why that is so, so I suggest you look into those threads rather than discuss it yet again.

There are also numerous threads discussing alternative software you can run on the TiVo, or not as the case may be. Discuss them there.


----------



## cobrala (Nov 23, 2007)

All I'm finding are PC softwares. Care to toss a bone and mention one please?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There are none quite truthfully. If you would have searched for those threads, you would have found that. The only "alternative" software is a build of Debian to use the TiVo as a sort of server, which is not really worth it for the work needed.


----------

